# Sage DTP cleaning/maintenance advice & filter



## picalilli (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all,

Just bought the Sage DTP last night and got it set up. Just thinking down the line and wondering what advice people have on cleaning products and filters?

I don't think mine came with a descaler, although apparently they usually do so might double check the box when I get home. Do people recommend using the sage descaler only, or are there cheaper/better alternatives? I've heard a lot of people mention Puly, and I know some people just use citric acid?

second thing I'm wondering about is the water filter - it recommends changing every 3 months. the filter type on the machine we got is this Claris type:

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/ses008wht0neu1.html

£13.95! seems expensive for a 3 month replacement cycle - does anyone know if you can get away with less frequent changes? We are going to use bottled water only (ashbeck from Tesco being the general recommendation). I've looked around online and that seems to be the cheapest you can get these for.

similar questions about the brands/frequency of the cleaning tablets (got two with the machine).

Lastly - just wondering if it's normal for the portafilter to be a pretty tight fit at first and just needs loosening up? Finding I really have to give it a push to get it in place, and is very tight. although once there seems to work fine. Waiting on delivery of a eureka mignon specialita tomorrow now, and then going to have a proper play at the weekend!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

amazon/ebay do a bag of those filters for about 20 quid i think, i bought mine ages ago - i'll try and dig out the link (and i think its every two months). I suspect the better answer is just use water that doesn't need the filter but that's not always an option (I refuse to buy bottled water)

Puly works fine in it, again you can get a batch for not too much. Make sure you run LOTS of water through afterwards to clear it out, steamed milk with cleaner in the wand doesn't go well :eew:

Theres a trick with a chopstick to get the shower screen off (once you've undone the hex bolt), you wedge the chopstick between the metal outer rim and the screen to lever it out - once youve done it the very first time, its easier afterwards.

Dont wait for the 'please empty me' float to show - you'll end up with mucky water everywhere trying to empty it


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, amazon and eBay filters are different from the one he describes and you will need to buy a filter holder separately to make those old type filters fit, maybe just use Brita filtered water or bottled mineral water . For discaling Sage May force you to use their own powder but you will be fine with Puly or anything else that it's not harmful for stainless steel. Portafilter it's normal to be tight when new, don't worry. Great choice for set up btw.

Regards


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

should have looked , that's a totally different animal to the filter in mine, mines the little spongy thing.... apologies


----------



## picalilli (Jun 13, 2019)

It looks like sage changed their water filter model from the older, more reasonably priced ones.

Might just go for changing the filter once every 6 months or so and use bottled water.

Yeah - looking forward to getting the grinder now, had a couple of shots with just my old Cuisinart grinder this morning but they weren't great - lots to learn I think. Had the grind on the finest setting but the shot still seemed a bit weak and pulled in about 15 seconds, so I don't think it's grinding fine enough.

Hopefully the mignon will improve the game a bit. Finding that the milk steaming is quite tricky to get right too. I've got a thermometer that I got online but when I used it it seemed to take a long time to get to the 60degree mark, and then it seemed very hot (too hot to sip), so I'm thinking it might not be accurate.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey you can use double walled basket for when you have no access to proper grinder and you will get much better results, a lots of fake crema but taste and body will get closer to the real thing. I never touch the Minion grinder but it's on my list for a future purchase if I ever need to change my equipment, but I am sure you gonna love it .

Regards


----------



## picalilli (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah - thanks. I haven't tried the double wall baskets yet (feels a bit like cheating!), but maybe that would have been the way to go with the cheaper grinder.

Picking the mignon up on the way home so hopefully this weekend will have better results!


----------

